# Anyone have the new CAADX?



## Addict07 (Jun 23, 2011)

Saw the CAADX with Ultegra and disc brakes on the company website, looks like what I am looking for...anyone have one? Would be interested to hear your input. Thanks!


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

My 2013 caadx tiagra should be in today or tomorrow. Obviously not with disk brakes.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The CAAD X is like a alloy synapse as the Super X like the Evo. CAAD X is more upright and comfort CX designed. Super X is CX race carbon geo.


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

quatre24 said:


> The CAAD X is like a alloy synapse as the Super X like the Evo. CAAD X is more upright and comfort CX designed. Super X is CX race carbon geo.


Yea, I returned my 2 week old synapse that I loved for a caadx (won't be in till next week) only because I want the ability to have somewhat off road tires on one wheel set and road only tires on another wheel set. I hope the caadx is as comfortable as the synapse but even if its somewhat close ill be stoked! My LBS is GREAT!! They gave me full credit back for the synapse AND loaned me one of their rental bikes, a 2012 synapse, untill my caadx is built.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I plan to ride the CAAD X disc at my LBS this week. From what I hear, these are going for around $2k. I'll most likely be picking one up for winter riding, as I continue to have a hard time falling in love with my 29'er MTB.


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

2013 caadx Tiagra


IMG_2321.JPG by akozub, on Flickr

IMG_2320.JPG by akozub, on Flickrp


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

Talked to a ton o riders on them today @ Charm City cross race. So far everyone loves them. Will def be my next cross rig


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had my Super X for a few weeks now...know it is not a CaadX but i have been so impressed with it that I am trying to hunt down a Caadx frame to build another CX bike..


----------



## wally1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I will be ordering my CaadX ultegra most likely tomorrow. I was brousing at my lbs when I found one hiding in the corner. I fell in love with it. Came home, posted my Giant TCX for sale on another site and the buyer picked it up today. Something about that black ano gets me.

I may swap out the shifters/deraillers as Ive been on Sram for some time, but thats up in the air yet. Cant wait.


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

wally1 said:


> i will be ordering my caadx ultegra most likely tomorrow. I was brousing at my lbs when i found one hiding in the corner. I fell in love with it. Came home, posted my giant tcx for sale on another site and the buyer picked it up today. Something about that black ano gets me.
> 
> I may swap out the shifters/deraillers as ive been on sram for some time, but thats up in the air yet. Cant wait.


wally!!!!


----------



## heumena (Oct 6, 2012)

I've ordered one but not until feb 2013  I want to change the wheels but I cannot find anywhere the rear hub width. Is this 135mm (I think so) or the standard 130mm? Doe anyone know?

Thx!


----------



## Wait for me (Sep 7, 2012)

I must say the canti brakes on my caadx suck! Now I know I can't upgrade to disks without a new frame but what can I do to make them better? Will new pads do the trick? I have already shortened the cross over cable as much as it could be shortened and it didn't help much.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait for me said:


> I must say the canti brakes on my caadx suck! Now I know I can't upgrade to disks without a new frame but what can I do to make them better? Will new pads do the trick? I have already shortened the cross over cable as much as it could be shortened and it didn't help much.


Tektro pads traditionally suck, even on regular road bike applications.

Kool Stop Salmon is going to be my pad upgrade (have them on my road bike)

However, the CR-520 don't use replaceable cartridges like the CR-720. So, it looks like I have to get a Tektro 720.12 (or equivalent) and may new pads for them










the annoying part is the brakes are poorly set up. My rears are barely acceptable and my fronts are marginal (requires really squeezing the brakes to engage).... and the bolt/nut to adjust the lever tension is on super tight.

you can download the 720 manual:
https://tektro.com/_english/03_support/download.php?f=down01327024250.pdf

I already jacked up my cable end :mad2:

Time to upgrade already (and only had the bike for less than a day!).

Do you have a plastic sleeve covering the rear derailleur cable, where the plastic sleeve is around the Bottom Bracket area? Mine does, and I can foresee trouble already with dirt clogging it up.










P.S. Already bought an extra set of tires.... Spec The Captain CX Pro
Specialized Bicycle Components

for the muddy conditions I expect to see from all the rain in Northern NJ this past few weeks....

BTW,,, info on the Maddux rims
Introduction








Each rim weighs 490 grams


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait for me said:


> 2013 caadx Tiagra
> 
> 
> IMG_2321.JPG by akozub, on Flickr
> ...


That looks like my garage & lift.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes the brakes suck. I upgraded the ones on my 2011 CAADX to the TRP cx 8.4's. omg they stop as good as disk. I could not believe how damn powerful they are. You don't get as much mud clearance but I really don't see it being an issue for me.

Secondly , don't sell the stock wheels short. I literally abused the hell out of them @ iron cross and they held up perfect. Checked them after and both where perfectly true. I was gonna change but after that race in having second thoughts


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a set of Shimano CX-70 (among other things) on order.


----------

